# Help! Which grinder is this?



## ymeng85 (Mar 16, 2015)

I made a wild purchase online for a grinder with a price that was too tempting to ignore. It has a slightly broken doser and bean hopper so I need to identify this grinder to look for replacements

When it arrived, the only label on it is a DonCafe sticker and nothing else

It has an extremely unique outer shell very similiar to a Mazzer Stark. Unfortunately, it only has 64/65mm burrs and not the coveted 83mm so definitely not a Mazzer. Also, the burr direction is unique like those on Malkhonigs

I would think this model originated from somewhere in Europe. Any help would be so welcomed

Thanks


----------



## ymeng85 (Mar 16, 2015)

Got the answer from another forum.

Really a very uncommon grinder: http://www.ibicoffeegrinders.com/km_65.html


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for putting me out of my misery , I did try have a look around the web for you but couldn't find it .

You are right about it having a similar look to a mazzer stark,

hope you get on well with it


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

With a bit of work/love and a lick of paint in the right colours, I reckon that could look pretty good.

It's certainly unique! Which I like


----------

